# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  anadrol vs anavar

## kloter1

Ive done some research on both and it seems like drol is used in a bulker and tends to hold water. Var on the other hand is more versatile, it can be used as a cutter or bulker when stacked with another compound.

I was thinking of running var for 10weeks. But now im not sure. Which is a better compound?

----------


## jaydub

depends on what you want out of it bro..just don't run var alone, hit it with some test for sure

----------


## inevitable

> depends on what you want out of it bro..just don't run var alone, hit it with some test for sure


 he can run var alone.... i kno alot of people that do..
if hes worried about his boys shrinking he can take some hcg and throw some trib in

----------


## tonytone

i only hear negative or neutral things about drol...straight bulking i like dbol ...var can be in a bulker or a cutter...im going to run var for the first time in my next one

----------


## SprinterOne

Big differences between anadrol and anavar . Drol is one of the strongest and most dangerous steroids out there. Huge weight gains/water retention and most suggestions say to run it for 2-3 weeks max due to side effects. Var on the other hand gives very mild results and has mild sides. Every gain you get from var will come on slowly rather than rapidly. You won't gain a lot of weight while on var, but all the gains will be solid and easy to keep.

----------


## Nicky B

If drol wasn't so harsh i would say it was better. But var is better for keeping gains and less sides. But this all depends on your cycle.

----------


## kloter1

thanks for the help. i would like to run about 8-10 weeks so i think var is what ill stay with. im not real concerned with fast gains i just want to keep what i can. 

Is 10lbs attainable with var? Considering diet is on par.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

for 10 weeks definitely

----------


## Nicky B

> thanks for the help. i would like to run about 8-10 weeks so i think var is what ill stay with. im not real concerned with fast gains i just want to keep what i can. 
> 
> Is 10lbs attainable with var? Considering diet is on par.


Depending on what dose you run yeah 10 is possible maybe more.

----------


## kloter1

thats good to hear. i plan to start at 60mg ed and go from there.

----------


## BodyMechanic

If you are running it alone def. go with var.

----------


## Drummerboy

keep us posted, im going with var too, but adding test/tren 100/75 ed with 50mg var ED...

----------


## HumanPerfection1

i was arrested 3 times on drol, and im a super calm guy

----------


## HumanPerfection1

use var at 40-50mg a day for 10 weeks you'll be very happy, its just expensive, drol should not be run without test/ anti e's

----------


## Defconx3

> most suggestions say to run it for 2-3 weeks max due to side effects. Var on the other hand gives very mild results and has mild sides.


I personally think the whole hepatoxicity issue surrounding AA17 steroids is extremely overhyped. I have heard of people who have ran anadrol as long as 8 months straight, and have had no serious negative effects from it (no I would NOT recommend that), and yes he got his blood tested regularly. As stated above anadrol will give you explosive, and watery, gains. 

Anavar on the other hand is known to be one of the most mild steroids available. While most people do not associate anavar with very much gains, I have heard of people running var at 75-100mg daily, and getting extreme gains in strength and in mass. The most I would recommend, for most people, is 75mg/ed, and that can tend to cause joint pain in some people as well.

Its hard to say "which steroid is better" because you are talking about two EXTREMELY different steroids, on being a strong androgen and the other being a weaker anabolic . It really has to do with what you want to accomplish with your cycle and what you are willing to spend.

----------


## kloter1

i will keep yall posted. but its time to start my superdrol woohoo

----------


## MatrixGuy

> i will keep yall posted. but its time to start my superdrol woohoo


Is that stuff any good?!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## kloter1

ive heard some guys gaining 10lbs in 4 weeks easily with virually no water retention.

----------

